
Synthesis: An Efficient Implementation of Fundamental OS Services (1992) - vezzy-fnord
http://valerieaurora.org/synthesis/SynthesisOS/index.html
======
hbogert
Read a bit through abstract and intro. Is this safe? It seems like bringing a
lot of parts of services which normally are in user space to "quajects", which
are in kernel-mode. Efficiency by giving up safety seems to be the underlying
reasoning.

~~~
toast0
I only scanned this (was hoping there would be a conversation here, I'm
guessing this isn't news to some people, but it was the first I've seen of it,
would be great to know if it lives on in a modern form), but I didn't get the
idea that they were gaining efficiency by giving up safety, they were gaining
efficiency by having specialized code, so an interrupt handler might not need
to save all the registers etc, because it's only going to stomp on one or two.
And things like tweaking the function for queue add/remove when the queue gets
full/empty. Not sure if it would be available with W^X, but that wasn't really
a thing back then.

------
philipwood
Some skimmable commentary and summary with a bit of earlier discussions on LWN
[http://lwn.net/Articles/270081/](http://lwn.net/Articles/270081/)

------
philipwood
Reminiscent of the Quajects paper.

------
philipwood
LOL. It IS the Quajects paper.

